# 50's Columbia



## the tinker (Aug 16, 2018)

Building a custom out of a Columbia 5 Star. This was a complete bike that I decided to "rat" out. Went from the Columbia springer to the Evans/ Colson. Deciding which guard that will be used. Leaning towards the hockey-stick, over the chrome wing. probably will have a bobbed fender on the rear.


----------



## bicycle larry (Aug 16, 2018)

I like the first guard with the holes in it tinker dave , I like the front springer ,its cool !!!! from bicycle larry


----------



## Sven (Aug 16, 2018)

Looks good, keep us posted.


----------



## AntQ (Aug 29, 2018)

any new updates?


----------



## vincev (Sep 1, 2018)

Like the hockey stick .Update us.


----------



## the tinker (Sep 2, 2018)

thinking of either mounting a Columbia light on the front or a machine-gun horn


----------



## A.S.BOLTNUT (Sep 3, 2018)

Lotsa room for pinstripes  !


----------



## charliechaindrive (Sep 12, 2018)

I just started building mine, that's looking sweet!


----------



## spoker (Sep 15, 2018)

heres mine


----------



## the tinker (Sep 29, 2018)

Have had no time to work on bikes this month, so this project is stalled. Didn't like the light, decided to put a machine gun horn on the front. It looks and works good.









 The springer that was originally on the black bike is on this red one, showed buried here.





 Taking the wheels off the red one to put on the black one. They're nice '40s Westfield chrome ones, and will go good with the black paint.


----------

